# Spain Primera Liga 21-26 April



## A_Skywalker (Apr 20, 2009)

21 Apr 18:00 Numancia v Athletic Bilbao  2.70 3.30 2.55  
21 Apr 18:00 Real Madrid v Getafe  1.25 5.75 11.00   
22 Apr 17:00 D Coruna v Almeria  2.00 3.30 3.75  
22 Apr 17:00 Osasuna v Malaga  2.15 3.30 3.30   
22 Apr 17:00 Real Betis v Valencia  2.90 3.25 2.40   
22 Apr 19:00 Barcelona v Sevilla  1.36 4.75 8.00  
23 Apr 17:00 Sporting Gijon v Espanyol  2.65 3.30 2.60   
23 Apr 17:00 Villarreal v Rec de Huelva  1.65 3.60 5.50  
23 Apr 19:00 Mallorca v Valladolid  2.05 3.30 3.60   
23 Apr 19:00 Racing Santander v Atletico Madrid  2.87 3.30 2.40   
25 Apr 17:00 Almeria v Numancia  1.80 3.40 3.75 +
25 Apr 17:00 Malaga v D Coruna  2.00 3.25 3.25  
25 Apr 19:00 Valencia v Barcelona  3.25 3.25 2.00   
26 Apr 14:00 Athletic Bilbao v Racing Santander  2.10 3.20 3.10  
26 Apr 14:00 Atletico Madrid v Sporting Gijon  1.40 4.00 6.50   
26 Apr 14:00 Espanyol v Real Betis  2.37 3.20 2.62   
26 Apr 14:00 Getafe v Villarreal  2.40 3.20 2.60  
26 Apr 14:00 Rec de Huelva v Mallorca  2.25 3.25 2.75   
26 Apr 14:00 Sevilla v Real Madrid  2.60 3.25 2.37  
26 Apr 14:00 Valladolid v Osasuna  2.20 3.25 2.80


----------



## Anggun (Apr 22, 2009)

Phew, lots of matches 

My pick from the spanish league for 22 is 

Barcelona -1.5 @2.0

Palop is absent and that is a big difference for Sevilla. I think it's quite a good odds for a team like Barca that scores lots of goals.

GL


----------

